

News.YC, could it be made clearer that submission titles have been subject to change by editors? - zoltz

Many submission titles are changed by editors (= mainly PG?). At least that's what happened to several of my own. I'm not complaining about this editing, it may well be helpful to enforce certain standards. And my most recent submission was ignored until an editor completely replaced the title. But, under these circumstances, shouldn't a user's submissions page contain some clarification, something like "submission titles may have undergone editorial change or replacement"?<p>Currently, casual visitors to a submissions page are misled into assuming that the submission titles have been produced by the user himself/herself. Even more so as it says "by &#60;user&#62;" below every submission.
======
brk
Is it really a big deal? I feel that the spirit of this site is more about the
targeted content and useful comments, than the cleverness of the submission
title.

I could are less if any of my submissions were edited, especially if the
editing made them more likely to be read.

~~~
zoltz
I don't think it's such a big deal, and maybe I'm the only one, but I don't
like it if people have every reason to believe I wrote something that I didn't
write. For example, the title of my most recent submission now contains the
term "reproductive output", and I hate that term because it somehow seems to
associate people with factories. (This is not to say the term is incorrect,
and anyway it's taken from the story header.) But such things are very
subjective.

~~~
brk
Oh, so YOU'RE the insensitive prick that thinks people are factories?

LOL, I think you're putting too much thought into it. As long as the titles
are derived from the story and the headline fairly accurately, nobody is
likely to judge you for a mis-applied opinion. Hell, nobody is likely to
remember you for any given average story in the first place.

------
jdueck
Interesting. Is there a general discussion area for News.YC? I have some ideas
and suggestions but don't know where the proper forum is.

~~~
zoltz
There is a thread for feature requests, see link at bottom of main page. (But
I thought my suggestion here wouldn't really be a "feature".)

~~~
jdueck
Thanks.

